# States that do not recognize NREMT



## Amelia (Jul 23, 2015)

i just got back from WY where my parent live. I have wanted to volunteer for Cheyenne Frontier Days- but WY is one if the few states that doesnt recognize the NREMT. Well a couple days ago I fot to talking to some EMTs and they said that in a couple months they will start recognizing it. So now I have to figure out how to get on for next year. But it still baffles me how some states just dont care about the NREMT.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jul 23, 2015)

It's not that they don't care about it. 

Just some states prefer to have their own standerdized tests that are more pertinent to their own protocols and common medical occurances.


----------



## GirevikMedic (Jul 23, 2015)

Cali is somewhat like that. National Reg is pretty much only a thing for initial licensure. Past that with subsequent renewals and basically anytime else CA could care less. Also, CA recognizes only EMT (at the basic level) and Paramedic - no in between, no AEMT or anything of the sort. About the closest you'll get is some BLS services (FD 1st responders) that can use a pulse ox and _maybe_ check a BG. At least in my neck of the woods that's as much as I've seen or heard.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 23, 2015)

The NREMT is a for profit entity that provides a test. While I wish we had a nationwide EMS certification, if the states think they can make money of EMS testing that's worth the headache, I suppose I understand a bit.


----------

